# Testing Soil to Determine Grape Variety



## TxBrew (Feb 28, 2012)

For those who have started growing, did you get your soil tested to determine the grape variety you started growing?

Where did you get it tested and how did you use the results to determine what you ended up planting?


----------



## saddlebronze (Feb 28, 2012)

I got mine tested at the local university not so much to determine what variety, but to figure out what to add to the soil. They provided a nice sheet of guidelines of what to add (and not add). The decision on what to grow is based on what you like, what will grow in your zone and what is available IMO


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 28, 2012)

had mine done at the local Agg extention office, think it cost about $6. Told them what I was planting, got a sheet back a few weeks later... said I needed to add 1lb per 1000 sq ft of 12-24-24, or about one tablespoon per plant. LOL


----------



## TxBrew (Feb 28, 2012)

You told them the variety you wanted to plant and they provided a nutrient suggestion for that exact variety?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 28, 2012)

just grapes in general, they had a check list of things like corn, wheat, hay, etc.


----------



## Stuart77047 (Feb 28, 2012)

I did not do it for grapes, but sent my soil to Texas A&M for testing for fruit trees. It was like $20-$25, but they tested for about 30 nutrients and micro nutrients. Also gave me the organic content and a few other things. Not much in the way of suggestions though. You might want to look into it. Especially if you can find the requirements for different varieties. I am not sure if nutrients in the soil would be the biggest determining factor though. I think the biggest thing would be climate and location. On a hill would make better wine grapes than in a flat area. Places with sandy or rocky soil would do better because they hold less water.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry they don't generally make recommendations based on each variety of grape. In general grapes like a slightly acidic sol somewhere around a pH of 6.2 to 6.5 but will tolerate slightly more or less. Like previously said, County Extension offices are a good place to check into it and are fairly inexpensive.

To deteremine the varieties to grow, begin with your location if you have one. Determine the USDA Hardiness zone. Generally vines are rated to the lowest or highest zone they are compatible with. For cold areas you don't want to go colder than the recommended zone. Same for the hotter regions only don't exceed the highest recommended zone. 

Next depending on the region, there are certain types of vines that will grow and do well. What you grow in the deep south is different than what will do well in Californai. Do you need resistance to nematodes or the root typoe of phylloxera? If so the vines need to be grown on a particular rootstock. Lots of factors go into choosing a variety.

Where is your vineyard going to be located?


----------



## TxBrew (Feb 28, 2012)

It's in the Hill Country AVA where we suffer from Pierces Disease. Cabernet Sauvignon and Syrah from my base research seem to be two varieties widely grown.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 28, 2012)

That may be a big problem for you there. I have no first hand knowledge about Pierce's Disease, but both Cab Sauv and Syrah are I believe both susceptible. They will likely do alright for a while and then be affected. Some growers try for resistant varieties, but they aren't always as marketable. Hopefully somebody with experience in it will chime in for you.

Here is a link if you haven't seen it yet dealing with this
http://winegrapes.tamu.edu/grow/pierce.html


----------



## TXLeathertop (Apr 17, 2012)

TXBrew, contact your county extension agent about soil testing. They will be extremely helpful and have a lot of good information. They will also give you a name of the regional Viticulture Advisor for their group.


----------



## donaltman3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Check out my reply on your other thread.. basically your best bet is to find someone in the same general area with a grape you like and as long as it is doing good for them it should be good for you.


----------

